# Unlocking Dell bios



## Giletus (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello I was wondering if any readers on the forums know if it is possible to unlock hidden features in a dell system? Like cpu temps,ect.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nope.  There is no point in hiding features like that, you either include them or you don't.


----------



## Dirtypants (Mar 1, 2007)

lol dude i work on dells everyday, and there is no hidden special features... the bios are locked for a reason, so people don't oc to a stupid level and then request a new computer when it fries.


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 1, 2007)

Fried dell, sounds like a noodle dish, or maybe a desert!!


----------



## EnglishLion (Mar 1, 2007)

The only way to unlock a Dell BIOS is to replace the motherboard  - maybe try an abit or an asus.


----------

